# wtt for baby number 2



## moomin_troll

anyone else wtt for baby number 2?


----------



## cleckner04

Me!! :wave: I'm not really sure how long I'll be WTT. At least until my daughter is a year old I think. But I'm contemplating waiting even longer. We'll see how I feel once DH is home though! :haha: Right now he's out to sea in the Navy so it's easy to be WTT without him around. :D


----------



## LisaM

Meee!

I want to try right now but waiting until we get our loft converted into a 3rd bedroom as we only have 2 at the moment and Ruby's room is quite small! :blush:


----------



## moomin_troll

zane will be just over 2 when we start trying so he will be 3 when baby is born if it doesnt take too long for me to get pregnant.
i think 3 yrs is a good gap in age and ive only just decided i want another baby after i had zane i was certain that was it as the hospital really put me off!

zanes birth wasnt bad but im really hoping i wont need to be induced again

zanes 16 months and hes such a handful i really cudnt imagine having 2 babies right now id die lol

my ohs in the army so i no how frustrating it is when they go away


----------



## xLisax

:wave:

I have Max, 16 months..a fellow September baba :thumbup:

I totally understand what you mean about them being a handful atm, we're even thinking about hanging on till Max is two (so a couple extra months!) :) 

I reaaaally want another baby soon but my sensible head is telling me that waiting would be the best for Me, OH and also for Max! Im also worried about how Max will react..will he feel left out etc

How you feeling about it all?

:hugs:


----------



## Vicks

Me too!

WTT til the autumn really. We'll need to move house and I have to go back to work in April too so fingers crossed we can try again later on this year.


----------



## moomin_troll

zane is so friendly and the more people around him the better he feels lol so im not actualy too worried, im also leaving a 3yr age gap as thats what my mums done with us theres a 3 yr gap apart from the youngest whos 7 yrs younger then me, shes a nightmare haha

and all my mum did was when i was born she bought my brother and sister a present from me so they liked me straight away haha.

i think long as i still give zane the attention he wants and give them both cuddles at the same time he will be ok.

im more worried about the birth lol im scared baby 2 will be bigger then zane, he was big enough for me lol


----------



## moomin_troll

we will be ntnp starting jan 2011, it seems so close already hahaha, if my oh got his way wed of had babies back to back. 

im still gettin my head around that i want a second as i was certain that i only wanted zane


----------



## Vicks

moomin_troll said:


> im more worried about the birth lol im scared baby 2 will be bigger then zane, he was big enough for me lol

It's strange isn't it, as we kinda know what we might go through, what might happen, how much it hurts!!!


----------



## moomin_troll

Vicks said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> im more worried about the birth lol im scared baby 2 will be bigger then zane, he was big enough for me lol
> 
> It's strange isn't it, as we kinda know what we might go through, what might happen, how much it hurts!!!Click to expand...

haha yeah it was alot easier when i didnt really no what it would all be like.

it wasnt zanes actual birth thats worried me i was treated so badly at the hospital that i thought it would put me off wanting anymore.

im dreading the few weeks after the birth tho lol


----------



## xLisax

I had the same kind of experience with my hospital, they were crap with there aftercare, especially as we had complications and Max was taken straight to SCBU..awful, Im crapping myself that birth will be the same again!! 

And yeah Vicks you're right..knowing the pain etc will make it weird, I dont know about any of you but the pain is quite hazey (sp?) to me, I know it hurt like hell but Max kinda takes the thought away from that! :wacko:

Max was 10lb so moomin_troll that definitely bothers me too :dohh: is your second baby supposed to be bigger? :shock:

And thats a great idea about the new baby buying a present.. may have to pinch that one :winkwink:

xxx


----------



## moomin_troll

I still remember the pain hahaha every little detail but maybe thats my fault and i havent let myself forget hahaha

yeah second is supposed to be bigger but doesnt happen to everyone.

zane was 8lb3 59cm and i thought that was big enough haha i was cut and stitched :( but a mate of mine her lo was 9lbs n shes didnt even tear lol

i actualy said while in labour and pushing "this isnt as bad as i thought" i handled the pain so well so hoping i wont be induced so id be able to handle it again (fingers crossed lol)


----------



## xLisax

Haha, the thought of it is all so scary but talking about it does make me kinda excited go through labour and birth again...:wacko: Am I nuts? :blush:

Do you reckon youd find out the sex next time round? Did you with Zane? Max was a surprise baby and Im thinking Id wanna know next time, be more prepared and all! :D

xx


----------



## moomin_troll

i hate suprises hahaha so i had to find out with zane and i will next time.

i think the best suprise for me is just seeing what they look like so knowing the sex didnt ruin anything for me, i was able to get more excited about names i wanted.

it is scary, im not looking forward to birth but ive learnt from my mistakes so im lookin forward to doing things differently with lo number 2, after i had zane i was too hung up on the crappy hospital and being sh*t scared to enjoy him and really the newborn stage is the best part.


----------



## lauren-kate

I am! Might be waiting a long time.. maybe end of 2012 or beginning of 2013. We're getting married in 2012, so want to wait until after that really. And I'll have done a big chunk of my degree by then, so could take a break for baby or see how I'd go with baby + degree. Although OH has said that he wouldn't mind if I fell pregnant now, it will potentially be a better situation for it to happen later on.


----------



## moomin_troll

i had finaly decided to get myself fit afew weeks ago and ohs buying me the pussycat dolls exercise dvd to then only decide out of the blue i want another baby lol

ile be getting my body back to only have it taken over again afew months later lol


----------



## xLisax

moomin_troll said:


> i hate suprises hahaha so i had to find out with zane and i will next time.
> 
> i think the best suprise for me is just seeing what they look like so knowing the sex didnt ruin anything for me, i was able to get more excited about names i wanted.
> 
> it is scary, im not looking forward to birth but ive learnt from my mistakes so im lookin forward to doing things differently with lo number 2, after i had zane i was too hung up on the crappy hospital and being sh*t scared to enjoy him and really the newborn stage is the best part.

I totally agree, looking back I soo wish Id enjoyed Max more as a tiny baby..but you are so scared and nervous that it kinda whizzes by in a blur! Thats a big plus for baby number 2...experience! :)

xx


----------



## moomin_troll

yeah it makes me sad that i didnt enjoy zane more and next time ile get to enjoy lo more with zane so that will be fun i hope haha!

also me and zane didnt get along when it came to bf so ile be giving that another go.


----------



## xLisax

Yeah thats something I want to do too, Max was in hospital for 4 weeks after birth and I was gutted I couldnt properly BF, had to express, but when the time came to switch to breast he just didnt like it! 

I think having a 3 year old (roughly) and a baby is a nice gap..they are old enough to sort of understand and can be more involved! I cant wait to see Max as a big brother to a little brother/sister! :cloud9:

xx


----------



## moomin_troll

my big brother was 6 when i was born he is highly mentaly disabled and my sister was 3 and my mum says its a great age gap. 

me n my sister are really good friends and are very close.


----------



## LisaM

i think we are waiting until 2012 at least although we would both do it now if we had the room! (and the money :dohh:)

im quite looking forward to the birth of baby no 2, i enjoyed it! i was induced first time as well so i'd love to go naturally and see what happens. i had a really good experience in hospital too so maybe that helps!

this thread has so many replies already! im in work so trying to catch up :)


----------



## moomin_troll

im not worrying about the money side of things as if we all worried about that no one would have children haha.

hopefuly by the time i have lo 2 zane will be potty trained and off his baby milk so wont have to buy 2 lots of the most expensive things lol


----------



## LisaM

moomin_troll said:


> hopefuly by the time i have lo 2 zane will be potty trained and off his baby milk so wont have to buy 2 lots of the most expensive things lol

I know, i'm keeping everything I have for Ruby too, pram etc. I'd like Ruby to be about 2 when we have another but i'm not sure how she would react, she's quite a demanding baby! :rofl:


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Me!!

We're going to start trying in May, so soon! argh! 
Joshua will be 10 and a half months then, so I could potentially have a newborn and an under 2! Actually sounds scary doesn't it? We've only got a 2 bed house but both rooms are a good size, so they can share for a few years even if we have a girl next! I don't even dare think about the money or we'd never have another one.

Think number 2 has to be cheaper, as you already have all the big things and lots can be reused for baby #2! 

I was lucky had a great pregnancy and an quick easy birth, and a tiny 6lb baby. Would be nice if it all went that way a second time hehe


----------



## Vicks

Yeah, I think number 2 should be cheaper, as you know exactly what you need and we're planning on keeping most of Joe's stuff anyway!


----------



## xLisax

Same, we didnt find out the sex and so all of our 'big' baby things..pram etc are neutral colours, so even if we had a girl, we could reuse :thumbup:

Im also the same on the money front..trying not to think about it, when we were expecting Max I was a little worrywart but everything is fine..I think its a natural reaction tbh :)

Its strange to think of us as a family of 4, cant wait :cloud9:

xxx


----------



## Whoppy-pop

Hey ladies, can I join you? 

We're WTT until May. I've been broody as anything since Amelia has been 4 weeks old. I LOVED being pg even if I didn't have the easiest ride of it.

It's funny as I remember being in the hospital and wondering how I was going to tell my OH that I wasn't going to go through that again for at least another 4 years! Did anyone else feel like that? Now I'm so excited I could burst!


----------



## polo_princess

:hi: i can see myself in WTT for the forseeable future as me and OH just cant decide on when is the right time to TTC for number 2 :shrug:

Initially we agreed to start after our wedding in August but thats fast approaching and we arent really sure we are ready


----------



## Blah11

Me but not for too much longer. We're ttc in june! :D


----------



## moomin_troll

lucy lu ur nuts haha i couldnt imagine having 2 babies under 2 especialy seeing how zane is now lol

zanes pram is black so its fine for a girl to use aswel and as for his other things like play mat and walker i dont think they really need to be girly if we were to have a girl.

i still cant get my head around finaly joining wtt im going to be a nervous wreck in afew months when 2011 and coming fast lol


----------



## moomin_troll

Whoppy-pop said:


> Hey ladies, can I join you?
> 
> We're WTT until May. I've been broody as anything since Amelia has been 4 weeks old. I LOVED being pg even if I didn't have the easiest ride of it.
> 
> It's funny as I remember being in the hospital and wondering how I was going to tell my OH that I wasn't going to go through that again for at least another 4 years! Did anyone else feel like that? Now I'm so excited I could burst!

it was just afew weeks ago i was telling my oh i didnt want another baby....ever lol

i think im going to have to stop thinkin about the labour and money or ile never get round to trying lol


----------



## Lisa1302

Whoppy-pop said:


> Hey ladies, can I join you?
> 
> We're WTT until May. I've been broody as anything since Amelia has been 4 weeks old. I LOVED being pg even if I didn't have the easiest ride of it.
> 
> It's funny as I remember being in the hospital and wondering how I was going to tell my OH that I wasn't going to go through that again for at least another 4 years! Did anyone else feel like that? Now I'm so excited I could burst!

Woohoo Lisa we might be PG together again then!
I am hoping to start trying in Spring/early summer, as I would love a baby in March again! 

2 smelly boys for us this time!! I kinda hope for another girl though lol


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

moomin_troll said:


> lucy lu ur nuts haha i couldnt imagine having 2 babies under 2 especialy seeing how zane is now lol

:rofl: Your could well be right! I always thought I had a screw loose! 

Our pram is neutral too and all toys are bright coloured so fine whatever we have :D


----------



## moomin_troll

Lucy_lu_84 said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> lucy lu ur nuts haha i couldnt imagine having 2 babies under 2 especialy seeing how zane is now lol
> 
> :rofl: Your could well be right! I always thought I had a screw loose!
> 
> Our pram is neutral too and all toys are bright coloured so fine whatever we have :DClick to expand...

having kids in general makes us nuts so we all have a screw loose lol

now my next problem! i was a heavy smoker before zane but i quit cold turkey soon as i got my bfp and oh was supposed to do the same.

well.......2 yrs on and hes still smoking and the smell drives me mad, i only smoke if im really drunk hahaha ive asked him to only smoke at work n not at home well last night he comes in smelling of a freshly smoked fag! i was and still am fuming.

he says that wen i get pregnant he will just quit, he was supposed to just quit with zane, hes driving me nuts i really dont get how he cane be so selfish when it comes to a little white stick


----------



## ashnbump

hi ladies :hi: we are going to start ttc number 2 late september - november, in hopes for another summer baby! 

We already have a baby girl who's almost 7 months, called Kara, she was a premmie (only by 5 weeks & 1 day), as i had severe pre-eclampsia, and she weighed 4lb 5 oz's when she was born! She came home after two long weeks in special care! I loved being pregnant and giving birth, and i'm really looking forward to it all again!

if i fall pregnant right away then Kara will be 2, or just over when the naw baby arrives! she's a bit of a handful at the moment, but its never going to put me off! my oh says an only child is a lonely child, and he wants four :shock: lol! xx


----------



## moomin_troll

a only child is not a lonely child thats really sad :(

i no afew only children and they werent bothered by it. but after i had zane i was watching tv and there was a holiday show on where it was the parents and 1 girl who was about 8 and she only had her parents to play with and they were pullin there faces.

it was awful


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

I don't really know what you can do about the smoking thing! Thankfull neither me or nor my OH spoke. He used to but he stopped a month after we got together thankfully! Well done u going cold turkey tho :D 

Aww I have 4 older sisters and 2 older brothers, but I am the youngest by far so i was the only one on holidays with my parents. Never went swimming or roller coasters until I was old enough to go by myself, so in a way I was lonely even tho so many of us. Thats why I want my Lo's close in age so they always have someone to play with :D


----------



## Blah11

My OH is an only child and hated it so we'd like 3 ( i want 4 tbh but hes not too keen).


----------



## xLisax

Thats why Id like a close age gap, so hopefully they can grow up closely and enjoy playing and doing things together :thumbup: Thats the plan anyway! haha

Moomin, good on you for giving up outright! :thumbup: Ive got no advice either as neither of us smoke :shrug: hope you find a way of sorting it :) 

I dunno why, but I reckon it'll be another blue bump for us next :cloud9: OHs family is dominated by boys!! lol, I wouldnt mind either to be honest! A girl would be lovely but so would a little boy :) 

xxx


----------



## Whoppy-pop

I'm an only child (wasn't planned that way but that's a whole other story) and as much as I wanted a brother or sister I wasn't lonely and have always been happy. OH is the oldest of 3, oh sorry, 2nd oldest of 4 as he found out last year that he had an older half sister! He wants 3 children and I'd like 4!

Yay Lisa I'm glad you're trying at the same sort of time :happydance: I'm planning to be a March Mummy again as it was the perfect time of the year to be pg and have a baby for me. Woo hoo I'm doubley excited now!!!! x


----------



## Lisa1302

Whoppy-pop said:


> I'm an only child (wasn't planned that way but that's a whole other story) and as much as I wanted a brother or sister I wasn't lonely and have always been happy. OH is the oldest of 3, oh sorry, 2nd oldest of 4 as he found out last year that he had an older half sister! He wants 3 children and I'd like 4!
> 
> Yay Lisa I'm glad you're trying at the same sort of time :happydance: I'm planning to be a March Mummy again as it was the perfect time of the year to be pg and have a baby for me. Woo hoo I'm doubley excited now!!!! x

you do know we are actually going to have to have sex for this though?!


----------



## Whoppy-pop

Lisa1302 said:


> Whoppy-pop said:
> 
> 
> I'm an only child (wasn't planned that way but that's a whole other story) and as much as I wanted a brother or sister I wasn't lonely and have always been happy. OH is the oldest of 3, oh sorry, 2nd oldest of 4 as he found out last year that he had an older half sister! He wants 3 children and I'd like 4!
> 
> Yay Lisa I'm glad you're trying at the same sort of time :happydance: I'm planning to be a March Mummy again as it was the perfect time of the year to be pg and have a baby for me. Woo hoo I'm doubley excited now!!!! x
> 
> you do know we are actually going to have to have sex for this though?!Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl: :dohh:


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Lisa1302 said:


> Whoppy-pop said:
> 
> 
> I'm an only child (wasn't planned that way but that's a whole other story) and as much as I wanted a brother or sister I wasn't lonely and have always been happy. OH is the oldest of 3, oh sorry, 2nd oldest of 4 as he found out last year that he had an older half sister! He wants 3 children and I'd like 4!
> 
> Yay Lisa I'm glad you're trying at the same sort of time :happydance: I'm planning to be a March Mummy again as it was the perfect time of the year to be pg and have a baby for me. Woo hoo I'm doubley excited now!!!! x
> 
> you do know we are actually going to have to have sex for this though?!Click to expand...


LOL ... is there not another way


----------



## moomin_troll

Lucy_lu_84 said:


> I don't really know what you can do about the smoking thing! Thankfull neither me or nor my OH spoke. He used to but he stopped a month after we got together thankfully! Well done u going cold turkey tho :D
> 
> Aww I have 4 older sisters and 2 older brothers, but I am the youngest by far so i was the only one on holidays with my parents. *Never went swimming or roller coasters until I was old enough to go by myself, so in a way I was lonely even tho so many of us.* Thats why I want my Lo's close in age so they always have someone to play with :D

aww that made me feel really sad :( my mum never took us swimming so it was good i got to go with my sisters even tho my big sister is illergic to it haha

i hated growing up in a family of 4 kids so two are plenty for me lol

altho my big brother is higly mentaly disabled so that was really hard to deal with


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

moomin_troll said:


> Lucy_lu_84 said:
> 
> 
> I don't really know what you can do about the smoking thing! Thankfull neither me or nor my OH spoke. He used to but he stopped a month after we got together thankfully! Well done u going cold turkey tho :D
> 
> Aww I have 4 older sisters and 2 older brothers, but I am the youngest by far so i was the only one on holidays with my parents. *Never went swimming or roller coasters until I was old enough to go by myself, so in a way I was lonely even tho so many of us.* Thats why I want my Lo's close in age so they always have someone to play with :D
> 
> aww that made me feel really sad :( my mum never took us swimming so it was good i got to go with my sisters even tho my big sister is illergic to it haha
> 
> i hated growing up in a family of 4 kids so two are plenty for me lol
> 
> altho my big brother is higly mentaly disabled so that was really hard to deal withClick to expand...


Aww bless. I coped and i got to take my best friend on holiday with us when i was 13 so that was a bonus teehee!


----------



## moomin_troll

i have a feeling oh wont quit smoking at all:dohh:

he was really getting on my nerves tonight so i was already mad at him and then thinkin about him smoking made me worse, i feel like me and zane arent even that important to quit smoking for why would another baby be different.

im the one who will be pregnant again....giving birth again and all he has to do is quit smoking. and i said to him that id want him to cut down his drinking and he flipped saying im not guna quit drinking!

i didnt even ask him to, he has a can after work sometimes which i dont mind but sometimes he gets drunk in the house on wkends and he does my head in while drunk and that plus being pregnant ile kill him.


----------



## Komatsu

Hi ladies , 
we're wtt #2 in fall this year . I'd like to start trying just after our wedding (July 3rd) but we'd like a age gap of about 2 years so we'll likely start actively trying in October . 

I grew up as an only child , well sort of . I have a half brother but he never lived with us and I rarely saw him . I had an amazing childhood and honestly am really happy I didn't have any siblings . My OH on the other hand had four brothers and couldn't imagine not having siblings . I really want two kids but OH would like three , it really depends though on what the sex is of our next baby . If it's a boy I'd consider having another but if it's a girl I'm done , I don't think I could handle three girls ,.


----------



## welshwarriors

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! August 2011 here I come. My son will be 2 thn and I'm off to TTC a little bro or sis for him. lol


----------



## Blah11

omg i'm having a really broody day:( one where I'm considering TTC when I get my OPK pos this cycle :(:(

MUST RESIST.


----------



## moomin_troll

just wait till ur oh does something to annoy u and the feeling will soon pass hahaha


----------



## Rebaby

Hello :flower: Thought i'd join in!

We were originally thinking of ttc baby number 2 when Toby turns 1 (in november) but then i decided i'd like to have a christmas and birthday where i don't need to watch what i'm eating/drinking etc due to being pregnant or breastfeeding so started to think it would end up being january 2010 instead...but now OH is (hopefully) going back to university in september and will be doing a 3 year course. I'd still like to start ttc in january but he's more nervous about finances and juggling uni/family life and part time work (which i understand) so now we have no idea when we'll start ttc! We've always said we'd like our LO's close in age so i am hoping we don't have to wtt TOO long!


----------



## flower01

i am!! we dont know when we will try for another one but maybe this year for baby to be born next year!!

oooh bit scary thinking about it!!
= 0 )


----------



## moomin_troll

well it was our first wedding anniversairy last night, had a lovely curry :)

while eating oh said to me how do u feel about being a mummy again?
i got all excited thinking about having another, but still sh*tting it about the birth haha

im tempted to start trying this year but im sticking to my date because the way zane in now i couldnt handle him and being pregnant lol id die


----------



## Julie74d

I'm thinking of ttc when my daughter is 2 which will be Jan 2011. Everybody keeps saying why don't you try now and have them close together but I see it as very hard work and I wouldn't want them both in nappies! Also I know what to expect now so it makes me nervous and I found the 1st 6 weeks tough with little sleep and to go through that again and have a toddler around too!!


----------



## moomin_troll

zane still isnt a great sleeper so hoping by the time jan2011 comes round im hoping hes better so that i do axctualy managed abit of sleep this time around haha


----------



## princess_bump

how did i miss this thread :dohh: we're wtt for number 2! not 100% sure of when yet, but hoping after our wedding, so this september :yipee:
i can't wait to do it all again, especially to share it with maddi, what worries me atm is afterwards as i'll probably have another c-section - maddi was em. c-section after 40hours and slow progression of 3cm, i found the afterwards bit the worse. also, maddi's always been an amazing sleeper - slept through since 6weeks and one night where she's woke up (the only night we've woken up with her since she was 6weeks!!!) when she was 6months, she was poorly and it was the night before my nan's funeral. she's really a dream child, still takes 2 naps a day, and is just a pleasure and so easy, i'm not sure if i'm ready for it to be turned upside down yet :rofl:


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Princess how lucky are you! Can you send Maddi over to have words with Joshua please! lol

He's a dream throughout the day, soo happy even when he's sick! he just doesn't sleep thru! lol He did last week - well from 6pm to 5am I was so happy! Past two nights he's decided he wants a bottle again and to stay awake and play/cry at me for 2 hours! Typical its the two days Im at work! 

Anyway last night I was lying in bed really wanting to be pregnant again, my friend has a cute little baby bump and I want one. Then about 5 minutes later I was freaking out, wondering if I am really ready to try again so soon!


----------



## jenwigan

eloooo were wtt, hopefully in june well start rachel will be 1 in the july... looking forward to it :):) how is every 1? xx


----------



## plutosblue

I'm not waiting for no 2, I haven't even had my first I just have to say I love your name Moomin since thats the name of my puppy! :rofl:


----------



## moomin_troll

plutosblue said:


> I'm not waiting for no 2, I haven't even had my first I just have to say I love your name Moomin since thats the name of my puppy! :rofl:

hahaha my mum still calls me moo wen ever we go out i get some funny looks off people.

good luck wen u decided to try for number 1


----------



## plutosblue

moomin_troll said:


> hahaha my mum still calls me moo wen ever we go out i get some funny looks off people.
> 
> good luck wen u decided to try for number 1

Hahaha yeah I call her Moo :blush:

I plan to try for number 1 after my wedding 11th September this year, apprehensive but excited at the same time, its all going on this year! How about yourself?


----------



## princess_bump

Lucy_lu_84 said:


> Princess how lucky are you! Can you send Maddi over to have words with Joshua please! lol
> 
> He's a dream throughout the day, soo happy even when he's sick! he just doesn't sleep thru! lol He did last week - well from 6pm to 5am I was so happy! Past two nights he's decided he wants a bottle again and to stay awake and play/cry at me for 2 hours! Typical its the two days Im at work!
> 
> Anyway last night I was lying in bed really wanting to be pregnant again, my friend has a cute little baby bump and I want one. Then about 5 minutes later I was freaking out, wondering if I am really ready to try again so soon!

:hugs::hugs: thanks hon xx


----------



## moomin_troll

plutosblue said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> hahaha my mum still calls me moo wen ever we go out i get some funny looks off people.
> 
> good luck wen u decided to try for number 1
> 
> Hahaha yeah I call her Moo :blush:
> 
> I plan to try for number 1 after my wedding 11th September this year, apprehensive but excited at the same time, its all going on this year! How about yourself?Click to expand...

my babies 2 in september so thats a good month lol its a scary prospect having a baby but its worth it. im thinkin about trying in jan next year, not looking forward to labour again hahaha but i go all mushy wen i see zanes newborn pictures so i need another one lol


----------



## plutosblue

moomin_troll said:


> my babies 2 in september so thats a good month lol its a scary prospect having a baby but its worth it. im thinkin about trying in jan next year, not looking forward to labour again hahaha but i go all mushy wen i see zanes newborn pictures so i need another one lol

2 is a good age I want to leave a 2 year gap between my children if I can, I love baby smell my aunties baby still has baby smell and I feel a little weird sniffing him! (Your little boy is georgous btw!)

Awwww just remember the pain is short lived and then you have the little bundle.

They say you forget the pain I am wondering if this is true? :blush: I'm such a wimp the idea of being in pain scares me... I'm not comfortable with something as big as a baby coming out me foof!


----------



## moomin_troll

im a total wimp but i managed with the pain of birth really well, ule be suprised with what ur body can really do. i havent forgotten the pain but some people i no have im just weird.

i just stared at zane wen he was born i couldnt believe he was inside me let alone how he came out hahaha i smelt of baby for the first few weeks as i just cudnt put zane down lol i loved it he is a little cutie thanks :)

im aiming for a 3 yr gap as thats what i have with my sister n we r close


----------



## plutosblue

Yeah me and my brother have a 3 year gap and its worked well for us, I just want 2 rather close, then a break of maybe 6 years and then another 2 close together (if money permits and nothing goes wrong!) I think my poor OH is a little daunted by the prospect but I love big families and really would love one of my own. 

Hehe I think I will just be screaming "drugs!". I'm sure you will be fine they say number 2 is easier than the first (I don't know how true that is but it always says that on the baby programs on home and health :haha:)


----------



## moomin_troll

i can worry about it all i like but it wont do me any good so i need to stop thinking about giving birth hahaha i found labout and birth alot better then i thought so im only worried about stitches....eeeppp! 

i grew up in a house of 4 and hated it hahaha so ile be stopping at 2 and if oh wants anymore after the second ive already told him id either adopt (which i wanted to do for baby 2) or he can go else where lol


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Lets hope #2 is easier lol but all births can be so different. Think with number 2 though once my waters break I won't hang around and have my dinner. Will get to hospital or i will be having baby at home ... first came quick


----------



## moomin_troll

zane took his sweet time so ile have plenty of time hahaha

my mum had a 5lb baby and a 9lb baby and said there was no difference at all, apart from with me the 5lb baby she didnt tear but i did almost kill her :S


----------



## pink23

Hi can i join.
I think we will be trying jull 2011 but i have to go to hospital 6months before as i`m diabetic so needed to makes sure its sorted. So that means roughly a year from now. I had my first son dec 3rd 09 and i cant believe where the time has gone. hope everyone is well. nice to know there is a place about trying again amd just chat to xx


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Can I join in too pleeeease :p I've only just had Egglet but I'm really missing my bump; I can't wait to get pregnant again. We're gonna be starting in October this year but would ideally like to be pregnant by March 2011. We plan on having 3 but I would love a big family. Sooo excited about ttc again :happydance: Does anyone else have a small age gap between their LO's? I've heard some people think it's lovely to have them so close together, others think it's unbelievably hard. :shrug: xx


----------



## LunaRose

Meeeee! I think we are gonna start trying again summer 2012 if all goes to plan! :happydance: Can't wait .. I love my baba and loved being pregnant! xx


----------



## windbloom

Just thought Id pop in and :hi:

I, too, am WTT for baby #2!

:mrgreen:

Miss being pregnant like something fierce... PLAN on waiting until around when Hayden will be out of diapers, but I cant say Id be disappointed if we got a :bfp: sooner...

Anyone else here that is WTT not on any BC?
I was going to get the coil put in, but our med coverage is CRAP and it will cost upwards of 200$ at LEAST... :( :(


----------



## Noodles

Me, we had our son on Christmas day and we are going to start ttcing for number 2 in September


----------



## moomin_troll

welcome all to the group! this is the most popular thread ive made lol

as time goes on im getting more nervous to the point where im thinking about not trying for baby 2.

i never realised the effect the care or lack of at hospital really had on me till now. 

plus my mother decided to scare the hell out of me today. we have alot of the same problems giving birth in common her first my brother was 8lb2 zane was 8lb3 and my sister the second baby was a wooping 8lb14 so im scared like anything to have a huge baby.

altho i was 5lbs and my mum said theres no difference in the pain, but she didnt tear with me n im worried about needing to be cut or having to push the head out and tearing.

i really need to stop over thinking this haha


----------



## Blah11

Aw giving birth is just a tinnnny part of it though hun. 1 day and that's it, you have another child forever!

We're NTNP but I'm getting impatient :( Doesn't help that my cycles are about 40days long so theres not much chance i'll catch doing NTNP :(


----------



## sarah lee

can i join too?


----------



## moomin_troll

of course u can join in sarah welcome to the group x

yeah blah i agree im acting like ile be effected by the stitches for ever if u was to have them again lol
i wont even be at the same hospital as i was when i had zane so i no the care i get next time will be so much better then i got before and i do feel that ive learnt from zanes birth.

i was talkin to my oh last night and he said why are u even worrying u coped so well with labour and birth with zane? so ive gota stop worrying about having a giant baby and look forward to having another sweetpea.

we will be ntnp from jan2011 sounds to scary actualy ttc for me lol


----------



## LouiseClare

Can I join too please? Ben is nearly 8 months old, so we thought we may start trying again at Christmas. There is a two year age gap between me and my brother and we had great fun growing up together, so ideally we'd like to have a two year age gap between our children.
I've been watching one born every minute, it really makes me broody. DH thinks that we will start trying again before Christmas, but we'll see.


----------



## pink23

hi all x i think the only thing i`m scared of is if i will be taken into hopsital again because of pre-eclampsia and they didnt really lt me know what was happening. plus because i am type 1 diabetic i had a lot of bad hypos and had to have the ambulance a few times at night and now oh works nights when i do get pregnant again i will have to stay at parents on night time.
All this aside i look forward to the scans and the movement and then knowing i will have a bundle of joy to love xx


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Oh i want to be pregnant now! lol

We did decide may but I think we might actually start trying next month...eeek! I don't chart or anything tho, so could take a while. But excited and scared


----------



## pink23

aww ive got to wait til july next year but ive got caleb to look after x


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

I'm nervous about encountering similar problems I had when in labour with Egglet. I feel like I had a really good labour and don't actually remember the pain that much, but because he pooed inside of me and then had to be delivered with forceps because I struggled with pushing I am worried this may happen again. I'm definately not worried about the pain though. Now just got to wait for AF to come so I can get an idea of how my cycles are gonna go. Does anyone know how BF can effect your cycles? xx


----------



## moomin_troll

wow lucy good luck trying possibly next month x

i didnt bf long enough to see how it effected my period but my mil got pregnant again when her lo was only 2 months and she was bf


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Thanks honey :) 
will probs me more ntnp for a few months! 

I BF for 5 months and I had normal periods, but I know some woman don't have any periods at all. But you can still get pregnant


----------



## windbloom

Im wondering the same thing, MrsBandEgglet...
Im trying to track cycle days, but because of BFing, isnt it sort of a lost cause?

Ive been BFing exclusively for almost 6 months, and Ive only had 2 proper AF's... :shrug::shrug:


----------



## Rebaby

Yeah i think for most people bf supresses ovulation totally, it certainly seems to be working out that way for me! I did think i got af when Toby was a few weeks old because my lochia had stopped but then i was bleeding again, but i think it was just a continuation of the same thing because i have had nothing since and no signs af is on her way.

We've still been using contraception just in case, because like i say, we're wtt for a while yet, but i'm not sure if we're gonna continue using protection because we both hate condoms and i'm reluctant to go on the pill. The fpa leaflet i got from the postnatal ward says exclusive breastfeeding is 98% effective as a contraceptive, but then i am constantly hearing about people who got pregnant whilst bf so it makes me wonder!


----------



## windbloom

Rebaby said:


> The fpa leaflet i got from the postnatal ward says exclusive breastfeeding is 98% effective as a contraceptive

Interesting!!


----------



## moomin_troll

i still wouldnt count on bf to act as a contraception tho far too risky!


----------



## Shazzy-babee

im wwt #2 in june 2011 :)


----------



## moomin_troll

welcome to the group shazzy x


----------



## Shazzy-babee

thanx for accepting me lol :D


----------



## mbara

me! I have a wonderful 6yo daughter now...way past time to give her a little brother/sister...we'll be trying this summer, can't wait!


----------



## sjbno1

hi girls, never thought I would be posting here but we're WTT for baby no.2 in January 2011 :D 

your babies are all very cute :D


----------



## moomin_troll

if my oh snaps out of being a total tw*t we will also be ttc jan 11 :)


----------

